# Ridge vent cut concern



## Lew2022 (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I’m prefacing by admitting this may be a non-issue, nonetheless bothersome to look at.
The attached pics are my venting on my new construction. The framer installed sheathing to very top center on one side. I’m guessing this was done like this to save time And not have to cut sheathing on both sides. 
thoughts?


----------



## jared.higgins.irg (3 mo ago)

Lew2022 said:


> Hello,
> I’m prefacing by admitting this may be a non-issue, nonetheless bothersome to look at.
> The attached pics are my venting on my new construction. The framer installed sheathing to very top center on one side. I’m guessing this was done like this to save time And not have to cut sheathing on both sides.
> thoughts?


If you're going with a metal roof it'd work out great. No swirly birds since the ridge is vented so well.


----------

